# av shunt with ligation of branch of cephalic vein



## cas20 (Feb 23, 2009)

What code would you use for the following:

Incisions were made over both areas and and both vein branches were ligated with 3-0 Vicryl suture.  Incisions were closed with 3-0 nylon sutures and Dermabond skin adhesive.

The two codes that I have come up with are 37799, unlisted vascular surgery or 35206, repair blood vessel, direct, upper extremity.  

I don't like using an unlisted code, but the other code seems to be more than was actually done.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## dpumford (Feb 23, 2009)

Without more information I can't be sure but look at the code range 37609-
37660.  You may find what you are looking for there!  I hope this helps


----------



## Leanne (Feb 23, 2009)

Have you looked at:

37607 Ligation or banding of angioaccess arteriovenous fistula


----------



## lisammy (Mar 2, 2009)

I have had this come up a few times and my doctor has instructed me to use the revison code 36832 if he does not completely ligate or band the fistula, where as it is still a working fistula but had to ligate some of the branches to prevent steal syndrome.


----------

